# Quintero



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

Che ne pensate di questo talento colombiano transitato quest'anno da Pescara? Lo sto vedendo adesso nel Mondiale Under-20 e mi sembra di un'altra categoria rispetto ai pari età. Salta sempre l'uomo e verticalizza benissimo. Per il calcio _vero_ mi sembra un pò lento, ma ha grandi qualità e capacità. Secondo me il ragazzo si farà, anche se gli ci vorrà un pò di tempo probabilmente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Luglio 2013)

Pareggio su punizione al 94' minuto,sicuramente non gli mancano le palle.


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2013)

Non gioca manco nel Pescara, per cui è scarso (cit.)

Tra un paio di anni costerà 30 milioni


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2013)

Senza tiro il ragazzo.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non gioca manco nel Pescara, per cui è scarso (cit.)
> 
> Tra un paio di anni costerà 30 milioni


Tipo Gourcuff che ora gioca nel Barc...... Ah no


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tipo Gourcuff che ora gioca nel Barc...... Ah no



Gourcuff ste cose manco a Pes riesce a farle


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non gioca manco nel Pescara, per cui è scarso (cit.)
> 
> Tra un paio di anni costerà 30 milioni


Preso a 5 milioni


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2013)

Hanno preso solo una percentuale a 5 mln mi pare, ne costava una decina, certo è un investimento sicuro, questo ha un gran talento.


----------

